# Go on Alf, just a little kiss...



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh how cute .... I love it!!!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww, gorgeous picture - so cute  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

What a fantastic picture, i love it


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Rupert, you can give me puppy kisses any time


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!! so adorable


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

absolutely LOVE this picture...you need to get that framed. their eyes are closed as well - true love! xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

jennifersarah said:


> absolutely LOVE this picture...you need to get that framed. their eyes are closed as well - true love! xx


They were actually both fast asleep on the sofa when we found them! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaaahhhh what a lovely photo


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

That is an amazing photo - I am sure I have missed this somewhere, but what is the white dog? Is it another cockerpoo?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwwww too cute!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

caradunne said:


> That is an amazing photo - I am sure I have missed this somewhere, but what is the white dog? Is it another cockerpoo?


Off-white Alf's actually a Bichon, but he's trying to be more like a cockapoo i.e. more chilled. (Seems to be working!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Aaaahhhhhhhh great to know they get on


----------

